# [gelöst] Deutsche man pages vermeiden

## Olis

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meinem System keine deutschen man pages haben, die englischen reichen mir. Wie bekomme ich das denn dauerhaft hin? Wenn ich sys-apps/man-pages mit 

```
LINGUAS="" emerge -aqv1 sys-apps/man-pages
```

 installiere, dann werden die deutschen man pages (app-i18n/man-pages-de) nicht mit installiert. 

Normalerweise holt sich emerge aber LINGUAS aus der make.conf und dort ist bei mir halt "de" aktiviert. Das möchte ich auch nicht ändern, da ich ja nur die man pages ohne deutsche Version haben möchte.

OliverLast edited by Olis on Sun May 05, 2013 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

In /etc/portage/package.use (bzw. /etc/portage/package.use/$deine_datei) folgendes reinschreiben:

```
sys-apps/man-pages -linguas_de
```

Die LINGUAS-Variable wird nur in die entsprechenden USE-Flags übersetzt.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Olis wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auf meinem System keine deutschen man pages haben, die englischen reichen mir. Wie bekomme ich das denn dauerhaft hin? Wenn ich sys-apps/man-pages mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du kannst dir auch "app-admin/localepurge" installieren und dann "/etc/locale.nopurge" anpassen.

Dann "packst" du dir folgendes in "/etc/portage/bashrc":

```

if [[ ${EBUILD_PHASE} == "postinst" ]]; then

        einfo ""

        einfo "Running localepurge..."

        PATH="/bin:/usr/bin" localepurge

        einfo ""

fi
```

 So mach ich das schon seit Jahren, ist eine andere Möglichkeit als die von I3u.

Das heisst nach dem du ein Ebuild installiert hast wird am ende beim installieren oder updaten bei "postinst" localepurge aufgerufen,

und localepurge ist auch sehr flott.

MfG

----------

## Olis

Vielen Dank für die 2 schnellen Tipps! Habe mich für die Lösung von l3u entschieden, da ich das auch in 2, 3 Jahren noch problemlos nachvollziehen kann und keine zusätzliche Software installieren muss.

----------

